# Explaining intercity rail to Sierra Club



## Willbridge (Sep 3, 2021)

Don't miss this article if you have the need to explain intercity rail issues to environmentalists.





__





Put My Superheroes on Amtrak


What glorious things should Amtrak do with that $66 billion?




www.sierraclub.org


----------



## Qapla (Sep 3, 2021)

Nice article


----------

